# 10 acres homestead in S.Central Ky.



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

Nice brick home with 10 acres for sale. Elderly couple need to move near their son. Home has 3 bedrooms, 1 1/2 baths, nice kitchen with all appliances staying, including the washer and dryer. A 2 car garage with opener. Property has fruit trees and grape vines. They've had wonderful gardens there. We've been helping this couple out and know the house to be in good shape, good roof, new hot water heater. Has a woodstove in kitchen/dining area. Nice setting. $82,500 firm.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

What town is this near? How close is the nearest neighbor? Is there an option to buy more land connected to this property? Thanks


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Any photos?


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

We're going over tomorrow to check on the wife. Her husband was just placed in the nursing home. I'll take photos tomorrow and can email them to anyone who is interested. It is nearest Burkesville, but is within commuting distance to Glasgow. You can see neighbors, but it is on a quiet road and offers plenty of privacy. I know the husband used to have a couple of steer so there is some fencing. I forgot to mention there is a nice root cellar and a tiny greenhouse to start plants.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Does that area get snow in the winter?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

eh? I think i missed a page here or something?

Id love to see pictures of this place


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

The area near Burkesville is lovely. Sounds like a great place for someone wanting a small homestead. I wish I could buy it; I love Kentucky.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd also love to see some pictures. Also can you describe the property a bit. Woods vs. fields, slope, water, pond stream, etc. Sounds nice.

My wife and I are planning to move south, so this might work out.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

There is no ponds. There is some flat ground for gardening and where the orchard and grape vines are with a wooded slope behind them. I have pictures now and can email to anyone that wants me to. Just let me know.


----------



## KailaC (Mar 17, 2008)

Could you send me some more information,please? Thanks! My name is Kaila


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd like to see the pictures as well. Thanks!


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I recieved a few email addresses and said I would send pics. I had a little pc glitch and lost the addresses. Anyone who did not get pics, please resend your address, sorry.


----------



## KYJim (Mar 26, 2008)

We would love to see some pictures. We are from that area and are looking to return.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I pm'd you. thanks


----------



## grammjr (Apr 20, 2008)

affenpinschermom said:


> I pm'd you. thanks


is propety still available
Please send me photos..


----------



## S.A.J. (Jun 22, 2007)

please send me some pic too.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

How bout ya just post the pictures here and save yourself all the trouble of sending to soooooo many people. You know some of us are lookie loos and like to dream and pictures help us to visualize and achieve that dream!


----------



## Lost River (May 8, 2007)

10 acres with all that and a house!!

If I lived in that neck of the woods it would be mine in a heartbeat!

In the region of the Rocky Mountain West where I live that would likely start at $300,000 and be a good deal at that.


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

Please send me pics as well
Thanks


----------



## Giant (Apr 30, 2008)

Please send pictures if land is still available.


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

send me pics too [email protected]

mark


----------

